# TheDivision - Beta: Schulter wechseln



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo, endlich ist es soweit, die Division Opern Beta ist gestartet.

Ich suche gerade nach einer Möglichkeit, die Schulter über die man schaut zu wechseln, hab aber jetzt in den Einstellungen nichts gefunden. Auch bei der Tastenbelegung nicht.

Ist das etwa auf dem PC nicht möglich, oder hab ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Elartan (19. Februar 2016)

Probier es mal mit 1x kurz Shift klicken, während du zielst 


LG

Elar


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2016)

Geht. Vielen Dank.


----------

